# NV's SS CC Bubba Kush, final experiment- #1



## nvthis (Oct 14, 2009)

Ok folks, got a little ground to cover real quick like. I have Deep Chunk on deck and that was gonna be a big grow for me, considering the price of the seeds at the time (had we only known!). The decision was made that Subcool's SS recipe would be used. But before I totally wiped out the DC stock on a new recipe, I wanted to run a test grow. That begins now! 

Bubba Kush was the obvious choice of what I had available. A hardy plant that can really eat. My Afgooey may have proved a little tougher but, as you will see, I was a little worried about any stretch that might occure.

So, following is an experiment constructed from the minds of mice and men. I have gone a little overboard in some areas, and invented as I went. Here goes...

Pic 1 thru 3- Subcool suggests that nothin less than 7 gal would work for this recipe, and 10 was best. This was problematic for me as I don't have a ton of space and will be working with a 600w lumatek. I needed to meet the capacity requirements but try to keep my footprint small. 10 gal nursury pots just wouldn't cut it. Enter invention. Here I have taken 5 gallon buckets, cut 3 in half and drilled drainage in the forth. This bucket system consumes no more than one foot of space at its widest and when all buckets are used I am coming in right below 9 gallons. Will this work? I dunno. I might have some compaction problems but there is only one way to find out.. Also I kind of like the idea of it being completely adjustable. Whether I need 5, 6, 8 or whatever gallons capacity, I can add or remove rings to comply.

Pic 4- CC Bubba Kush in 2 gal nursury pots (sorry, this pic didn't make it)

Pic 5- Subcools SS ready to go with a two month cure

Pic 6- That's deep bro

Pic 7- Gettin' full

Pic 8- These look kinda strange in such big pots, but that is the method behind the madness.


----------



## nvthis (Oct 14, 2009)

There is about a good 12" of SS in the bottoms of these buckets. That's total overkill. Check 

Those plants are totally small and the containers are totally huge! Check 

I'm probably gonna screw somethin' up. Check, check, check! 

Let the games begin 

All responses and critisisms are completely welcome!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2009)

:ciao:  pulling  up  me  milk  crate  and  Have  :bong1:  in  hand  :watchplant:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm watching as well nv.


----------



## nvthis (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey y'all, this should be pretty cool..

Tinfoilhat, commencing final experiment #1

Standby for emergency disengagement protocol 

This might get a little rough

Over 

God I love it when it's fun!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 14, 2009)

Hello Nvthis 

Wow that looks strange yet great at the same time  

The way you have cascaded the tubs will add lots of airation to the soil :aok:

Its going to be interesting to watch.

eace:


----------



## nvthis (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm hoping HIE. This really is a safe deal. If the SS conks out I can opt for my regular feeding program, so the only way is up, ya know? I know the buckets are a bit tall, but I am looking forward to 'dissecting' the soil when this is done, and seeing what's been going on down there.. If this works I am prepared to jump to 1000w and more than double the number of buckets for the dc grow. I think I can fit 16 buckets, it just a matter of committing to that much hassle. With the buckets this deep I might even be able to go 2 dc per bucket and trim to cola only. 32 dc colas, that wouldn't be terrible. Yeah, I am getting _WAY_ ahead of myself there


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 14, 2009)

this will be fun to follow!! may this bud be a winner like your afgooey!


----------



## nvthis (Oct 14, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> this will be fun to follow!! may this bud be a winner like your afgooey!


 
 May it ever, friend!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 14, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> the only way is up


 
htXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UQEl9oZNio&feature=PlayList&p=58B94AA0B99508D0&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=7

eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Hey y'all, this should be pretty cool..
> 
> Tinfoilhat, commencing final experiment #1
> 
> ...


 



:lama:


----------



## the chef (Oct 14, 2009)

too cool, you and smoke should have a contest, who can grow big bud in a 23oz sprite bottle. Gonna load the vape fer this one.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 14, 2009)

Tinfoilhat to CondoBucketGrower...  How many states can you see from the top bucket?  I bet the view from up there is awesome!

I'm going to give this a try, too!  I bought a bunch of 1 gallon buckets at the $ store for my short stuff onyx but then I decided 1 gal buckets probably weren't big enough.

Commencing condo bucket grow!  Over!


----------



## nvthis (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey HIE, good morning! So "Yazz"? Never heard of that. Is that someone pretty popular over there?

Art, wassup! Yeah man, knock yerself out bro (just remember I dunno what's gonna happen so if it screws up ya can't yell at me for it )

Ok, so a couple of things to get this started...

Yesterday was Oct. 13th. First day of the official transplant of cc Bubba into Subcool's SS. I think watering is already gonna get interesting. Usually if I use 5 gal buckets the runoff (when there is any, I usually try for that perfect balance- Just enough) will complete itself in about 10 minutes. After yesterdays first watering it was apparent that with mutiple tiers the runoff doesn't even _start for ten minutes_. Then it takes like 30 minutes+ to complete (a perfect opportunity to check ph.. 6.5 right on the nose, with tap). This might make it a little more difficult to judge what that perfect amount is (i.e. with Happy Frog in a five gal just before leaf droop is just under 3 liters of water. _Perfect_!- Usually) Why do I think this is important? Well, with the SS I think excess runoff is detrimental and counter productive. The last thing I want to do is leach everything that has drawn me to use it in the first place. To be cont.

Ok, so I have touched on what I believe are some of the positives of using buckets like this, let's hit the negatives! Y'all are welcome to jump in here. I haven't done this before so, at the end of the day, I really don't know WTPH I'm talking about, thank you!

Some things I have considered.. Compaction with the extra weight of the soil. Airiation problems (directly associated with compaction). Watering issues such as not being able to maintain the proper wet/dry cycle or not being able to measure the right amount. Umm, let's see.. Mobility might become a smaller issue, even though I try not to let that happen. Hmm. It's morning here folks, and my brain is still in a fog so jump on in and give me worst case scenerios! I need to feel like I am somewhat informed 

I plan to veg these for at least a week longer.. The flip is coming soon.


----------



## nvthis (Oct 14, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Tinfoilhat to CondoBucketGrower... How many states can you see from the top bucket? I bet the view from up there is awesome!


 
Hey Art, is yours the blue house?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 14, 2009)

Is that you, nv???  

Hey, I made two 2 bucket condos this aft and repotted my autos.  It's going to work, I'm sure!  Just don't forget not to pick it up by the top bucket, nv!


----------



## 420benny (Oct 14, 2009)

Interesting concept NV. Going to watch from my perch up here in the cheap seats.


----------



## nvthis (Oct 14, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Is that you, nv???
> 
> Hey, I made two 2 bucket condos this aft and repotted my autos. It's going to work, I'm sure! Just don't forget not to pick it up by the top bucket, nv!


 
Hey everyone, thanks for stopping by. So what do you guys think? Really, don't be afraid to speculate here, as it is all I am doing! 

Art, you gonna show us? Would love to see what you came up with. Are you running SS as well? 

Has anyone here ran SS before? would love to hear from ya!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 14, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, thanks for stopping by. So what do you guys think? Really, don't be afraid to speculate here, as it is all I am doing!
> 
> Art, you gonna show us? Would love to see what you came up with. Are you running SS as well?
> 
> Has anyone here ran SS before? would love to hear from ya!



No reason not to work (except I don't know what SS is).  I'm using soil and perlite.  I'll post a pic in a bit but don't expect too much .  2 inch onyx seedlings, each in a 2 nv-bucket condo :hubba:, giving me another 3 inches of soil. Great idea you had there, nv!


----------



## nvthis (Oct 14, 2009)

SS, the tip of the iceburg Art ---->http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26412


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 14, 2009)

Yikes, nv!  No way... life is too short!  Over!


----------



## nvthis (Oct 14, 2009)

Ima change yer mind! Ok, maybe lol


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 14, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Ima change yer mind! Ok, maybe lol



 Easy,tell me where I can buy it and how much shipping is


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 14, 2009)

HI nvthis...

Howzit growing?  I'm LOVING this...   We've crossed paths on here but I also get over to thcfarmer from time to time where I'm shhhhh...  'greenplanetguru' lol...     I've been using Subby's soil for a couple of months and it's been producing the best buds I've grown in my 15 years of playing around in the weeds...   There is SO much potential for variation too and the 'supersoil' can be used more or less for hungrier strains.  I did my first Subsoil grow in 10 gal Agroliner grow bags and that went great.  I had a WW that gave me around 7.7oz and a Poison Afghan that gave me just under 5.5 oz...   I gave the girls nothing but water and occasional Cal Mag and some Liquid Karma and also some Sweet for carbos a couple times and they flowered like crazy...  My WW was at 70 days and I had to pull it a week early cuz it went hermie on me but it still had lots of new pistils despite 35-40% amber trichs.  The PA finished beautifully at around 40% amber...

Right now I'm doing a 'test grow' with 8 different females from several strains to find some keeper phenos...   Sour Diesel, AK48, Old Time Moonshine, and a SD x OTM cross...  I've got these in 2 gal pots with about 30% Subsoil in the bottom and the rest with a 50/50 mix of Subsoil and FFOF with some Light Warrior tossed in too...   I'm at about 20 days of flowering and I've given them nothing but water and they're doing great.  If they slow down at all I'll top dress with Subsoil and I've also got a new Roots Organics product - Liquid Bat Guano with K-mag that I'll give them some light feedings if needed.  Once I get a few more test grows and phenos chosen I'll get back to 7 or 10 gal containers but I like your container idea...  I'm always looking for tall containers...  I saw some garbage cans that were rectangular at Home Depot that look promising...   I also like the 10 gal 'grip lip' style of plastic nursery containers but they do have a slightly larger footprint than your buckets...  My 10 gal Agroliner grow bags are about 14" in diameter.  Good luck and I look forward to seeing how that BBKush turns out in the Subby soil...   Yummy!  Y'all know everyone in the dirtyolsouth loves a Bubba...

Happy Growing!


----------



## nvthis (Oct 14, 2009)

Dirtyo' (aka GPG) glad to have you man. I had no idea that was you! Sweet. I think I might need someone to let me know I am messing up! Are you growing single larger plants for those #'s? Hey, I would love it if you could tag along and offer pointers when you feel the need. I'm trying to get it right the first time (thus the 'final experiment- #1, I'll explain later ).

If you look at the set of pics I loaded, you see the last one with the plants? You can see I left a ton of space at the top and the plants sit pretty deep? I did this 'just in case' I needed a top dressing! See? Ol' NV's got a few cells left!:rofl: 

Thanks for the encouragement Dirty! I really appreciate it.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Has anyone here ran SS before? would love to hear from ya!


 

:ciao:  

still  do...and  I  believe  *DirtySouth*  does  as  well...Im  still  anxiously  waiting...Sending you  Mucho  MOJO  for  the  Grow:lama:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2009)

sorry  should  have  read  all  of  thread  ..:hitchair:  4u2  goes  corner  without :bong1:


----------



## nvthis (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks Smoke. You use it outside too?


----------



## IRISH (Oct 15, 2009)

ding, ding. round #1. ...

and we have lift off. cool. cool. you know i've been a'waiting patiently for this... ...

are you using the roots soil?, or did you style your own mix?

are you going to top these?

in subs tutorial, he shows that he veg's the plants out, then puts 'em in the ss mix, then tops. but then, in his plant bondage section, he states he tops the clones while in 1 gal pots , in the veg stage.???

so, is it topping in the ss mix, or while in the veg stage???

i would think you would want to top in the veg stage, and let it recover, growing at least 4 inches on new tops before going into the ss mix...

i think i'm as excited as you are Nv to see this grow documented. ...

did i ever tell you that i pulled 5 O's from my lui? that was hydro though. pretty good , eh?...

i'm rocking my normal soil, and a few hydro atm. i just posted up my KULT dwc in the hydro section. check 'em out bro. ones got that bush effect going on.:hubba: ...

if this works well for you, and given i can find all the components of the ss, i may run it in the future.:aok: ...

i'm watching closely, and subscribing...rock on Nv...Irish...


----------



## nvthis (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey hey IRISH! Glad you could make it bro. Been waitin' on ya  Wow, looks like the whole gang is here..

Ok man, so I kind of went off on my own a little. Sort of. I am using FF OF/HF/LW. Sub has used these for his recipes in the past and says they are fine. Besides, locally it's all I can get. I also added crab meal and kelp meal for a better source of trace as all I could get locally was _soft rock_ phos. I think this should work ok. I split the recipe into thirds. Looks like I made just enough.

I haven't topped any of them but have supercropped. Seems to me topping would be more beneficial during veg or you just end up with wimpy stems for colas.

Remember that crappy pack of LUI I got? Only two sprouts came out of it. So I am at a moment of indecision. Should I just toss those two? If I get a male and fem, should I go ahead and make the seed and begin the search? Should I just get a different pack and hope for a better pool to draw from? Man, I just don't know. How do you think LUI would handle crossed up with my green crack?(Or my ortega II on GC and make my own version of LUI?):hubba: 

5oz a plant huh? Now that is impressive! I have heard that LUI can throw some HUGE yeilding phenos from the ST parentage. I would love to get my greasy fingers on that! lol, you know the only reason I ever considered LUI was because of you bro 

Ok man, off to check out your hydro grow. See ya there.


----------



## nvthis (Oct 15, 2009)

Subcools Super Soil

In a nut shell it's a hot soil with a strong nutrient package that, if used correctly, should be enough to carry an entire grow cycle. This means NO added nutes! No mixing, no guessing, no nothing. Basically you would just be adding water as needed. In my case, tap water for the entire grow. Now I could use ro and calmag (and, as I understand it, might need calmag anyway) but then the cost of operation increases slightly. My tap is free so why not? I live in a mountainous region and there is no chlorination practiced on my local water supply. SS is entirely 100% organic. This is an awesome benefit. This also means that the need for flushing is eliminated. Here is the recipe I am using for this grow:



Subs SS 1/3 recipe

Base
1 bag Light Warrior
1 Bag Happy Frog
1 bag Ocean Forest

Supplements
10 lbs worm castings (I got a twelve lb bag and just used it all)
1 lb 11oz steamed bone meal
1 lb 11oz blood meal
1 lb 11oz *fruit* bat guano (bloom mix)
1 lb rock phosphate (could only find soft rock locally. That's the tan stuff, not the black stuff)
1 lb crab meal
1 lb kelp meal
2oz epsom (I used the store bought. It is recommended that you use the biotanical epsom, but be darned if I know where to get it)
8 tsp lime (doesn't seem like much, huh? Yeah, I used a little more)
8 tsp azomite
2 tsp humic acid powder
1 gal water (I used a little more here too)

I added NO mycorrhizae. Ocean Forest already claims to have it. Also, when I was at Greenfire (makers of Earth Juice), in Chico Ca. looking at the EJ line of mycorrhizae, the EJ spokes person told me not to waste my money confused:   ) that it takes a year to become beneficial. I didn't have a year. Well, the jury is still out on the use of fungi.

This recipe was mixed and stored in a large rubbermaid container. Sub says to put it outside in the sun so it can 'cook', however I found that it seems to do just as good cooking anywhere. Even in a cool, air conditioned room it goes off and creates an enormous amount of heat. If you end up doing it this way, just be prepared for the smell when you airiate it for the first time. IT IS FOUL! So this is how it goes for a minimum of one month. Mine went two for good measure.

One more thing about this soil is that it will cook anything you plant in it. When using it for mj, you have to buffer the ss with base soil and allow the mj roots to find there own way or your plants will die.

Hope this clears up any questions and gives everyone an idea of what's going on here. Fun stuff, eh?


----------



## IRISH (Oct 15, 2009)

just lost a mega post somehow?... 

in a nut shell... after rethinking the topping question i asked earlier, it was a not so thought out answer on my behalf. of course you would not want to top after putting the clones in the SS. this would spoil the show undoubtedly.

after rereading your post on your SS Mix, it has struck me this second round of exactly how hot this soil is. it should be called, SHSM, for ( super hot soil mix)...

on the lui...
yes. the crappy pack. i got one of those too. or , it could have been op error on my part. who knows.

1 outta 10 is not what i would want to spend 115 for. thats what i got. and she was magnificent. just one fat, greasy, crystallized girl for all my efforts... but oh, how she is loved...:hubba: ...

if they are cramp'in your space, i say gift 'em off. i know how psyched you are over this first round in SS with the BK, now. this way, you may be able to get clones back from them in the spring. ...

if you've got the room NV, certainly keep your fingers crossed for a male/female. or take pollen from male/male and store for future reference...

i've learned my mistake by not cloning things i wished i would have. lesson learned. i now take the advice my friend Kaotic. Clone Everything...

if the space allows it, i clone. if the space is needed for something else, i still clone, only find homes for the clones, so i can get the cut back if needed down the road. and the more you give out, the better your K+ becomes, and the better chance you have of getting a cut back.:cool2: ...

how do i subscribe?...Irish...


----------



## pcduck (Oct 15, 2009)

> I live in a mountainous region and there is no chlorination practiced on my local water supply.



I hope it is well water/ground water from a personal well other wise I would not drink it. I would think that if the water came from an outside supplier it would have to have some kind of chlorination or chloramines otherwise people would be getting sick from bad water.


----------



## nvthis (Oct 16, 2009)

Ok Irish, I'll keep the little buggers in and hope for the best! I would love to see one of those infamous LUI huge yeild phenos. I figure my chances are probably around 1 in 11,150,000.... Or better 

The Bubba is just starting to push since the transplant. Looks like I only lost a day or two. I'll get some pics in this weekend. I think I might go ahead and put a few pre 98' Bubba's through to compare with the cc Bubba. That should be fun 'cause I have grown the club cut Bubba before and it's just dank. We'll see what happens.

I am constantly thinking 2 to 3 grows ahead and I have had this thing scratching the back of my brain for a while.. If the SS works out the way I hope I would like to try a Rubbermaid SS grow. I am thinking two 50 gal or so and multiple cola plants, possibly in a scrog type deal. I know this has been done before, just not by me. Still, there would be lots of stuff I would need to work out before even trying it.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 16, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Thanks Smoke. You use it outside too?


 


Yes  in  my  containers...not  the  ground....that  i  make  teas  and  mix  in  organics..was  at  Target  today  and  seen  a  Laundry  hamper  that  was  3  feet  tall  and  14  inches  at  top  and  12  at  bottom..syas  20  gallon....kinda  a  ugly  blue...just  was  thinking of  this  thread  when  i  seen  it..


----------



## nvthis (Oct 16, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Yes in my containers...not the ground....that i make teas and mix in organics..was at Target today and seen a Laundry hamper that was 3 feet tall and 14 inches at top and 12 at bottom..syas 20 gallon....kinda a ugly blue...just was thinking of this thread when i seen it..


 
Nice! Heavy duty? Yeah, we'll see how this goes. I think a comparison between skinny and tall buckets vs. wide fat Rubbermaid and the same strain may be in order


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey *NV..   *just ran across yer thread man.... Im pullin up a seat fer sure
brotha


----------



## nvthis (Oct 16, 2009)

Chris, wassup! I'll have new pics of the BK this weekend man. Glad yer here!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 17, 2009)

HIya NV...

Sorry I haven't made your thread it by for a few days...  I got those results even with less than ideal conditions...  My SS wasn't 'cooked' up quite yet so I started them in 3 gal containers in my own FFOF/LW/+ worm castings & bat guano for the first 3 weeks.  Then I transplanted them into the SS in 10 gal Agroliner grow bags.   I topped and lollipopped my plants early for four main stems.  When I put them in the 10 gal bags I tied down the 4 main stems which opened up the canopy.  Usually when I lollipop I get hardcore about removing lower 'sucker' stems but this time I did what i call a 'lazy' lollipop...   I pruned some of the lower branches but left an even amount of lower branches with bud sites throughout the canopy.  When I tied down the main branches the lower growth that was higher from the tie down really took off and beefed up until the tied down branches made the turn and grew UP and then all the flowering chi or energy evened out...  Since the canopy was spread open even the lower buds got plenty of exposure to my 1K...  The four main branches becames nice colas and all the other bud growth was very nice and dank and developed as well.  Here's a pic of my Poison Afghan just before harvest...

Also...   I let the soil cook a full month before I transplanted my girls into it but it didn't turn out to be long enuf and the ph was pretty low for the first couple of weeks.  So despite conditions being far from ideal and I still had bangin' results.  My current grow I'm running a bunch of seedlings to find phenos and I have 8 plants in 2 gal pots for the whole grow and after I throught these test phenos I'll get back to my 10 gal containers.  They are getting close to week 4 and doing great but if they slow down I have some Roots Organics HPK - Liquid Bat Guano + K-mag...   I've never used it before but it's 0-5-4 and should work great if they run out of steam in the next few weeks.  btw...  My ph finally stabilized after about 6-7 weeks of cooking so it's been much smoother this go around...  Oh!  you should have plenty of mychorrizae in your SS from the FFOF & the LW...   Dunno about the Happy Frog but the others have plenty...   You'd sure think that the folks at EJ would know their organics...  but imho I do think mychorrizae is very beneficial to root growth.  All I know is when I use mychorrizae powder when transplanting and/or have LW in my soil mix I get more explosive root production and a noticeably more dense root structure.  It's also a good idea to give your soil some occasional Botanicare Sweet or some molasses but shhhhhh...  don't tell Stoney Bud! 

Happy Growing!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 17, 2009)

Here's a recipe for a  :baby: baby batch :baby: (1/8 Batch) Subcool Supersoil recipe for those who would like to dabble...

*Subcool Super Soi**l *

*-> 1/8 Batch (1.5 cubic feet = 2592 cubic inches)*

*1 - Large bag (1.5 cubic ft.) High quality Organic soil with Mycorrhizae *
*(i.e. Roots Organic)*

*3 lbs. Worm Castings*
*.625 lbs. (10 oz) Steamed Bone Meal (0-10-0)*
*.625 lbs. (10 oz) Bat Guano (Fruit Bat &#8211; High P)*
*.625 lbs. (10 oz) Blood Meal *
*.375 lbs. (6 oz) Rock Phosphates*
*1 TB + 1.5 tsp. Epsom Salts*
*1/8 Cup Sweet Lime (Powdered Dolomite)*
*1/8 Cup Azomite (Trace Elements)*
*.75 tsp Powdered Humic Acid*

*Run off on this mix after a 4 week sitting with 7 ph water is 6.3*

Mix all the ingredients thoroughly and add some water to moisten the mix.  Place the soil mix in preferably a dark container out in the sun and let it 'cook' in warm temps for 4 to 6 weeks or longer so that the organic amendments breakdown and the ph stabilizes.  Follow the link in my signature to see the full thread on Subcool's Supersoil here on MP...

Happy Growing!


----------



## nvthis (Oct 17, 2009)

Wow Dirty, that plant is just solid bud. what did the root mass look like when you took her? 

My ss 'cooked' for two months and man, the PH is right on! Sounds like a rec for more than one month is a worthy piece of advice, eh?

The Bubba is beginning to go. I don't even think the roots have hit anything yet. I did a 3 to 4 inch 50/50 buffer of base and ss and a one inch buffer of base on top of that. I don't think I'm seeing nuthin' yet:hubba:  Something tells me when those roots smack into that SS something wild is gonna happen. I will flip sometime in the next week, maybe next weekend, and I think the roots will be on it by then


----------



## nvthis (Oct 17, 2009)

Nice job breaking down that recipe man!


----------



## nvthis (Oct 18, 2009)

Ok, so these have been in the SS since... last Tuesday I think. About one more week to go. I'm thinking they are liking their new home and have yet to see any problems. I''ll get more pics right before the flip..


----------



## nvthis (Oct 21, 2009)

aplaisia said:
			
		

> Hey NV... Did you understand my "60 day life cycle" sttement a little better?
> C ya LATR


 
Apple, c'mon man, I got you before the words left your lips bro. Well, so to speak. Here man I know you just don't have the time, what with all the reading going on, but I got you a little something to broaden your horizon and fend off monotony. This took but a few minutes and I am sure there are hunderds more just like them... 


hxxp://www.hempdepot.ca/seeds/chimera/C4.html

hxxp://www.hempdepot.ca/seeds/dj_short/Blueberry.html

hxxp://www.hempdepot.ca/seeds/dutch_passion/Passion1.html (42 days )

hxxp://www.hempdepot.ca/seeds/east_island/DutchTreatxNorthernLights.html

hxxp://marijuana-seeds.nl/hash_plant.html (Hey, Apple, 5.5 x 7 = 38.5 days...)

hxxp://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/tga-subcool-seeds/tga-subcool-seeds-the-third-dimension/prod_1179.html

Now I hope you can understand that.


----------



## IRISH (Oct 21, 2009)

just passing through NV. ... hey apple. . i grew out the hash plant, but the mites had thier way over here with 'em, and it caused me to trash the grow. i did'nt see where they could claim 45 days flower??? maybe it was grower error.:confused2: ...

i heard the BK is a 50 day strain? anyone care to follow up on that?...

have you grown BK NV? prolly a goofy question for a cali guy. lol. lol...


----------



## nvthis (Oct 21, 2009)

aplaisia said:
			
		

> I'm just out havin fun... Thats it...
> 
> You kno


 
 We know Apple, we know. 'Cause if ya weren't, then we would _really_ have to start worrying about ya! 

lol Irish! Yo man, yer sittin' in a BK journal right now  And I have grown it before... 

Last harvest was taken at 63 or 65 days or close to it. I'll have to look that up..

This one? I'll know when I get there!!  Flip is this weekend. Saturday night.


----------



## IRISH (Oct 21, 2009)

yeah, i know i'm looking at BK here, i just wondered had you done it up before. soo, i see you have. gotta look past me sometimes bro. i was toking on some BK this morning. ... my 5 BK are pouring it on nicely also...65 eh?...carry on...


----------



## nvthis (Oct 22, 2009)

aplaisia said:
			
		

> All the bag seed I've had seemed to be femd.


 
A little hermi-action S1's. (Well, guess they could be S20's for all anybody really knows..)

Good choice staying away from them, either way


----------



## nvthis (Oct 22, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> yeah, i know i'm looking at BK here, i just wondered had you done it up before. soo, i see you have. gotta look past me sometimes bro. i was toking on some BK this morning. ... my 5 BK are pouring it on nicely also...65 eh?...carry on...


 
There's nothing like the smell of BK in the morning! 

65. Well, there is a small contingency that fully believe most miss the boat with BK by pulling it way too early. Of course it comes down to preference. NCH pulls his @ day 56 but, then, he's in hydro. I am in soil so naturally it might take a bit longer. Is that BK with the KULT IRISH? Now I gotta go back and look


----------



## IRISH (Oct 23, 2009)

yeah, the BK are in the same room as the KULT. the BK are the smallest in my room atm...

anything new going on with the girls?...


----------



## nvthis (Oct 25, 2009)

Two months of hellish waiting to go. Looks like it will be a very merry Christmas after all. Bubba Kush vs. Subcool's super soil- _The truth_! I am very excited about this. Everything is looking good and healthy so far, but, could this be my best grow yet? Will Santa Clause stop here and not leave again until after the New Year? Will Rudolphs nose be employed as the designated bong lighter?? The only way your gonna know, folks, is to stick around and watch this one through! 

Really the Bubba Kush is secondary here. All my excitement and attention will be paid to the performance of the SS recipe and the buckets. This grow could crash and burn, but I don't think it's gonna In fact, I think it might be time to invest in more buckets! Lowe's is gonna love me.

Super soil. Ok folks, there it is right there. If you're into it then just sit right back and enjoy the show!


----------



## tcbud (Oct 25, 2009)

I have got to see if Rudolf's nose is used as a "lighter".

I have got to side on the Soil, as I am also a Soil Grower.  Or is that a Grower in Soil...either way, tcbud is rooting for the soil grow.  Rooting as in Cheering for.....
over.


----------



## the chef (Oct 25, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 25, 2009)

I think I here sleigh bells already nvthis...watch out for rudolph nibbling those plants...how do u think he flies? I am betting thatn not just his nose is red


----------



## nvthis (Oct 26, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> I am betting thatn not just his nose is red


 
Not exactly sure what you meant by that, but it _sounds_ funny 

So I'm sitting here contemplating Christmas buds aplenty and jonesing for guacamole. So what do I do? NV makes........

Guacamole.

But it doesn't end there. Nope. 'Cause I am eating and thinking....

UKgirl, now that you have been to the Pacific Northwest, how's the Mexican food in the UK? I don't know why I ask. Well, I am curious though..  And I don't know why I asked in here. Hmm.

I'm kinda high.

I don't know if Santa likes guacamole but it doesn't matter, 'cause I'll eat his half.

Hey, know what I saw at the store? Ready to eat cheesecake, in a tub!! Can you believe it?? I wanna get some Hostess cherry pies and a spoon and...

Hey 2dog, did you mean his butt might be red too??? That's kinda disturbing:giggle: 

Ok, so sometime in this next month (early) I'll be making another batch of the SS. I will document what I am doing, too, so y'all can join in if you like. I will review the recipe about a week ahead of time If ya don't want to join in, no worries, I was gonna make it anyway.

I am so sick of guacamole right I don't care if I NEVER see another avocado, ever. Til tomorrow.

Goodnight.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi NV...

Mmmm...  nice looking guacamole...  I'm pretty picky about my guac...  don't care for most of it... but that looks very nice and fresh...   I didn't see much Mexican food in the UK or Europe in my frequent travels but maybe that's changing...   What they do have in the UK is amazing Indian food...  and lots of mideastern fare too... kabobs, etc...  Leave Santa some humus!

Get ready for the wackiest looking flowering you've ever seen...  they get an odd look to them... like they're trying to explode with pistils at the tips of the buds and it looks kinda like a little 'bleached out' spot on the tops of the buds no matter how close they are to the lights...  You're going to have some beefy buds bro...  This will be fun.  And your containers will do great too...  All due respect to Subby, I think this method will work in a variety of containers and plant sizes...  He just sez... "THIS is what works for me but have at it..."  and it's bangin'.  

I think I'm going to experiment with getting some K-mag into some grows...  for a healthy dose of potassium since that's the only thing that looks a little light in the mix...   

Happy Flowering!


----------



## nvthis (Oct 26, 2009)

aplaisia said:
			
		

> Under and out!


 
Right on man! Now yer ketchen' on! 

Yeah, mine tasted like that too. Weird. Must be the time of year or something, I dunno. But, they were 5 for $5  for the BIG ones at the grocery so... Guess I can't complain too much. 

How do you make yours? Mine is just straight basic. Avocados, salt and tomatoes, as nature intended.


----------



## nvthis (Oct 26, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## fort collins ak-47 (Oct 26, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> I'm hoping HIE. This really is a safe deal. If the SS conks out I can opt for my regular feeding program, so the only way is up, ya know? I know the buckets are a bit tall, but I am looking forward to 'dissecting' the soil when this is done, and seeing what's been going on down there.. If this works I am prepared to jump to 1000w and more than double the number of buckets for the dc grow. I think I can fit 16 buckets, it just a matter of committing to that much hassle. With the buckets this deep I might even be able to go 2 dc per bucket and trim to cola only. 32 dc colas, that wouldn't be terrible. Yeah, I am getting _WAY_ ahead of myself there


 
great experiment,if this works we could apply it to massproducers bucket idea.of course only using his method,but employing your bucket cut idea-minus the drainage holes.this would take more veg time and all ,but considering that coco is very loose,it may not take much more time ?

could also knock up the coco with bacillus-non anthrax- b. anthracis,or b. staphylococcus ,endo/ecto mic's.,and trichoderma.thats a thunderfuck waiting to happen if you ask me,which you didn't.we could also add enzymes to the medium.:headbang2: 


with the combo you could be looking at 1 plant per thowy,or 600hundy yielding astronomical amounts and keeping it organic,while still being hand fed hydro basically.indoors under optimum conditions could be like no other.huge root system with beneficials working for her.this godess would be owned by the enviro. that her root system thrives in. 

i'm going to try it.get back to all of you.

i wish you all safe , as i wish myself.happy halloween


----------



## IRISH (Oct 26, 2009)

oh yeah bro. it's on...  ...

looks like the roots hit the goodies from over here.:hubba: . feeding time in the flowering room at Nv's place...

see those bright tops? thats the beginning of the explosion 'o the bud...

i was gonna try to flip tonight over here, but something has come up. hmm, maybe tomorrow, or next...

you feel'in it bro? it's look'in all gravy now... let's hope it's smooth sailing straight thru harvest...

Peace...Irish...


----------



## nvthis (Oct 26, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> oh yeah bro. it's on... ...
> 
> looks like the roots hit the goodies from over here.:hubba: . feeding time in the flowering room at Nv's place...
> 
> ...


 
IRISH, you sound super stoked man, I can see it in your words! 

I can imagine how you must be chomping at the bit to get your girls going. Flip tonight if you can and we'll meet at the finish line on Christmas! (or close to it )

Yup, Im feelin' it brother! and I'm gonna keep feeling it all winter long too! Ya with me?:hubba:


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 27, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> oh yeah bro. it's on...  ...
> 
> looks like the roots hit the goodies from over here.:hubba: . feeding time in the flowering room at Nv's place...



Yup...   They're just pulling their chairs up to the buffet now...   NICE~!


----------



## nvthis (Oct 27, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> Hi NV...Get ready for the wackiest looking flowering you've ever seen... they get an odd look to them... like they're trying to explode with pistils at the tips of the buds and it looks kinda like a little 'bleached out' spot on the tops of the buds no matter how close they are to the lights... You're going to have some beefy buds bro... This will be fun. And your containers will do great too... All due respect to Subby, I think this method will work in a variety of containers and plant sizes... He just sez... "THIS is what works for me but have at it..." and it's bangin'.
> 
> I think I'm going to experiment with getting some K-mag into some grows... for a healthy dose of potassium since that's the only thing that looks a little light in the mix...
> 
> Happy Flowering!


 


			
				nvthis said:
			
		

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to dirtyolsouth again.


 
Dirty, glad you are here man, and glad I am getting the seal of approval from the ol'south! Man, you guys are getting me so pumped on this grow. I think some of these plants might top out at about 35 inches. I like that a lot. Hey man, got the cal-mag ready if need be, and some extra ss for topping off the pots. What week do you usually do that? I think sub says week 5? I dunno, I am guessing it's probably more strain dependant than anything else. Well, I waiting for that 'bud explosion' 

Hey Dirty, how was the ss yeild compaired to other mediums you have used?


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey bud...

Thanks man...  I'm really glad that you've jumped in head first! It's a fun thread...  and the fun's only beginning!  I just got back into growing after a lengthy hiatus...  over 3+ years without growing.  So things finally got where I could get back to my beloved hobby and I fired up the veg and bloom closet this past March.  I've had a couple of harvest but it's mostly been 'test grows' with smaller containers to get some phenos back in my grow again...  so I don't have much to 'compare' with...  But my first SS harvest was tight and the yield was very solid...   You can tell that MJ loves this soil...  and I had issues my first go around cuz I jumped the gun and didn't let it cook long enuf imo...  My ph was low and I still got KILLER buds...  I transplanted in week 3 and I still had a solid yield and total dankness...   so I'm really looking forward to another full 10gal grow with everything going 100%...  If it's THAT good performing at a lower level imagine how good it will be when things are poppin'...   And you don't have to imagine it cuz it's right in front of you!

I'm about 2000 miles from any dispensaries...  so it's reinventing the wheel to get things started when you want to keep things on the D.L. here in recreational mj land where med mj use isn't a reality as of yet...   I did get a few really solid clones from a friend of a friend but I've been busy rounding out a nice selection and after ONE more test grow it's all systems grow with larger containers in the SS...

I haven't done too many 10gal container grows when I grew last, about 3 years ago at a location at a partner's house.  We used 5 and 7 gal containers in FFOF with added perlite and worm castings.  I used to get very good yields with the AN full 2+ lineup...  We used two 430w hps and a 1K MH in between them...    And then I did an experiment and setup a small grow in my closet to try organics and I was HOOKED.  I used the Iguana/AN organic nute calc lineup and my results were slightly less than using their 2part Sensi but the buds tasted MUCH better imho...  Not long after that life got in the way and we shut down that room...

Fast forward til now and here I am! :ciao:  THRILLED to be growing again.  It really centers me in ways I can't describe...  The store that used to carry AN is no longer in biz and the remaining hydro stores don't carry it due to the mj stigma...  SO I used Botanicare's PureBlend/organic additives and had good results too...  Then I saw Subcool's soil thread and it sounded like exactly what I've been looking for...   Feeding the soil rather than the plant...   It was a long transition to organics but if you get things right below the soil surface it's amazing what happens above ground with a little love and light...

god this is such a stoned post.... lol...

Happy Growing!


----------



## fort collins ak-47 (Oct 28, 2009)

tea's.compost,guanos,roots organics oregonism xl


----------



## nvthis (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok so a week has passed and all is good so far. No deficiencies to be seen. The buckets and SS seem to be cruising at expected altitudes. With this plant I will start seeing flower developement on Friday, day 13. Here's a few pics from the flower room. Is there any question that Bubba Kush loves the SS?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 1, 2009)

:aok: Nice and green!


----------



## monkeybusiness (Nov 1, 2009)

looooking good!!


----------



## IRISH (Nov 1, 2009)

35 inches, you say? nice. nice...

i heard stoney one time state that bubba's leaves get large enough to shade a vw.:hubba: ...

man Nv, you sure can see the stretch happening now. how tall now?

i am stoked on your grow man. everytime i see something new to me, that interests me, i'm all over it. does my enthusiasm show that much? ...

nothing but green mojo to ya babies bro...(i'm always a team player.) ...

Keep 'er Green...Irish... ...


----------



## nvthis (Nov 1, 2009)

Howdy IRISH,  The big one is pushing 31 inches now and still a few days left I think before she puts the brakes on. They are already starting to stink the place up. I'm gonna pull it all out tomorrow and do a quick wellness check. 

I did something bad the other night. I did exactly what Art said not to do... I was trying to adjust one of the plants and accidentally picked up the buckets in the middle. The soil separated and I thought I had screwed that plant up bad. Nope! She hasn't missed a beat. Just keeps on growing. Gotta smile on that.


----------



## nvthis (Nov 2, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> Hi NV...Get ready for the wackiest looking flowering you've ever seen... they get an odd look to them... like they're trying to explode with pistils at the tips of the buds and it looks kinda like a little 'bleached out' spot on the tops of the buds no matter how close they are to the lights... You're going to have some beefy buds bro... This will be fun.


 
Hey DOS, you might just have it man! For this plant I know that flower is visible on day 13 (providing everything is as it needs to be...) But, I look in there today, and what do I see????? What do I see on DAY 8????:hubba: 

Rockin' the SS bro! That's what I'm talking about!!Haaahaha.


----------



## nvthis (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey hey IRISH, my greenthumbed friend.. A little sneak peek @ the LUI  Hoping for a husband and wife! What do you think? Ortega pheno on both?


----------



## nvthis (Nov 3, 2009)

Ok, so just a little curious. Got a milk carton moment here.

Anyone seen these cute little maggots???

Not sure what they might be. If ya got an idea, speak up!


----------



## fort collins ak-47 (Nov 3, 2009)

maybe aphids and not worms?

i have never seen worms on cannabis but we live in other worlds.

look like aphids to me?

i could be wrong?


----------



## nvthis (Nov 3, 2009)

I kinda thought that too, but no wings??


----------



## the chef (Nov 3, 2009)

Looks like aphid pupae.


----------



## nvthis (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks Chef. You guys are probably right. I'm on it!


----------



## IRISH (Nov 4, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Is that you, nv???
> 
> Hey, I made two 2 bucket condos this aft and repotted my autos. It's going to work, I'm sure! Just don't forget not to pick it up by the top bucket, nv!


 
from the mouths of condobucketgrower/tinfoilhatwearer...you were warned...  ...lol...over...

how many came up? did you stop mid stride, or did you totally pull it off? (talking condobuckets here art). ...over...


----------



## IRISH (Nov 4, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Hey hey IRISH, my greenthumbed friend.. A little sneak peek @ the LUI Hoping for a husband and wife! What do you think? Ortega pheno on both?


 

deffinately ortega. both. and you may just luck up, and get your wish by the looks of these.:hubba:  ...very nice Nv...

i first thought the 'worm' looked like fly larvae, but i have'nt seen it from the aphid.:confused2: ...what ya got to hit 'em with?...


----------



## nvthis (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey hey man, I only separated them a little before I realized what I was doing. Maybe two inches. Just enough to sever roots. Doesn't seem to have harmed the plant in any way though. Had to kick myself for that one:doh: 

Yeah the LUI's I want to flip asap, but then I want to make sure I cut them first. If I am lucky enough to get a m/f I swear I'll leave her in 'til the beans start dropping out of her  I'm not gonna count on it though til I see what's what. I am thinking the odds are against me, but hey, it could happen:confused2: 

Anyway man, think I'll go with a little soap (Safers) first. I' hoping those little soft bodies won't be able to handle it. From there it will be a pyrethrin product. Yeah, I'm hoping it won't go that far


----------



## nvthis (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey hey all. Well, it's been about two weeks. Nothing much happening. Plants are growin' and I'll try to get a few shots up tonight if I don't get too stoned first 

I am off to make some purchases for the next SS run. I am going to pick up another load of buckets from Lowes as well. Got about 5 stops to make (gotta hit w-mart and pay car insurance, ect..) then I'll be back to get this SS ball rollin'. Gonna mix up a new batch this weekend or next, so if any of y'all wanna follow along, check out the recipe ^^^^ up there somewhere. 

The SS for week three is doing stellar. The buckets are really working out so far. It has really saved me on watering. The buckets hold in the moisture pretty well and there is never any sudden wilt from thirst. I can see a thirsty plant from a mile and 1/2 out. I am still on the fence as to wether or not this is a great thing. Something in me doesn't like the thought of all that moisture just hanging out in the bottoms of these buckets, but so far it doesn't seem to be an issue. 

Looking for a rockin' deal on a new luma. 1000watter. I want to get that out of the way before this month is over. Once that is in Ima just walk away and let things do what they do.

See y'all later:ciao:


----------



## nvthis (Nov 14, 2009)

So I'm just about set. I will be switching up the stew a bit with a few things I want to try. For starters: My base soil. The base for this grow was FFOF, FFHF & FFLW, 1 bag each (1/3 recipe). This next batch will be FFHF, EJ Amazon (in place of the OF. A very comparable product that utilizes coco instead of perlite. I will be adding perlite to the mix) and Bio Bizz Coco Mix in place of FFLW. The EJ was half the price of OF. The bio Bizz was $20 per 2sf bag and the LW is about $13-$15 per 1sf bag in my area. 

I will also be trying a little oyster flour with the lime and a little glacial rock with the azomite. I don't believe in over-inhancing so much, but do like the idea of a multiple source amendment. 

Ok, so we are all set. The next step will be to mix the recipe and allow it to 'cook' for a month+. When I am ready to use it I will test the PH. That will be the last time it is needed. With a little over a month to cure the ph should be right on the money. As I am mixing this, I will document with photos how the process works. I will be mixing this in my bathtub. I found this to be an exceptable way to stop any unwanted attention from my neighbors  I will be doubling the recipe this time around as I intend to double my garden size on th next run. I will be doing 2 plants per bucket at 12 buckets. 24 plants, that oughta be fun.

So I will build this new shot of SS either tomorrow or next weekend.

I did find out what those bugs were. They are thrip larvae, and they are going die for that:chuck: I decided to save the Safers for a later date. I was reading a bit about killing mites with a 50/50 mix of water/iso. Think I'll test a little.


----------



## nvthis (Nov 14, 2009)

A few quick pics of the flower room from tonight. 3 weeks. So far, so good.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 14, 2009)

ya'll mind if i get in on this race ? i'm lookin' at a christmas eve harvest as well. our plants look about neck&neck.. very nice girls NV...how many watts you flowerin' under ?


----------



## the chef (Nov 14, 2009)

Take 2 buds at night and call me about 4 o'clock. Man at the end your gonna have one schtinky room!


----------



## nvthis (Nov 15, 2009)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> ya'll mind if i get in on this race ? i'm lookin' at a christmas eve harvest as well. our plants look about neck&neck.. very nice girls NV...how many watts you flowerin' under ?


 
Hey Puff, these are under a 600w Lum. I am in the market now for 1000w so they will finish under in that. I have about $600 held back specifically for a new light so it shouldn't be long. Next grow I may train both along for 1600w, but that would be a lot of space to fill... 

Ok, cool man. A Christmas harvest! Should be a lot of fun around here come the 25th:hubba:  Hey Puff, next year were gonna try for a christmas harvest club or something. We'll run our own 'bud pic of the season' just for fun. Sounds like a lot of folk around here are pretty into the holidays and down for it! Might as well have a little 2009 christmas preview, eh? 

How about you Chef?


----------



## the chef (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 15, 2009)

HI NVthis...

Boy those look like they're really starting to take off!  :aok:  VERY nice!  Your plants look healthy as can be and bangin' along...   So are you changing up the base mix just for the fun of it or more to save a few $$$?  Just curious...   I've seen Submix recipes using bales of Promix too and that would be much cheaper.  Trying the Amazon sounds like fun...  I've read a lot of good things about it.  Keep doin what yer doin'!

& I got a Thai plant that may be sailing into port around Xmas...   Only time (lots 'o') will tell...   She'd tied up like a pretzel and flowering like crazy at around 6 weeks 12/12 but she still has a long way to go...   I better make that New Year's...   or so....

Peace!


----------



## nvthis (Nov 15, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> HI NVthis...
> 
> So are you changing up the base mix just for the fun of it or more to save a few $$$? Just curious... I've seen Submix recipes using bales of Promix too and that would be much cheaper. Trying the Amazon sounds like fun... I've read a lot of good things about it. Keep doin what yer doin'!
> 
> ...


 
You would think that living in NorCal would give me the pick of the crop in terms of soil choices, but I am just rural enough that I would have to travel to find anything. The best stuff in my area is FF. 

I cruised to the next big town yesterday to poke around a bit. There I can find Roots, B'cuzz, Bio Bizz and the like. One of the grow shops even started carrying Sunshine Mix 2 & 4 @ $44 a bale. I liked the prices I saw, but I also have a bit of an adventurous spirit. The moment was right so I went with it 

I almost went with the roots this time. I have a friend of mine that hates FF products and constantly rides me about using it  (He lives in a big city.) They had an open bag and I was checking it out. Big mistake. I got nothing but microscopic splinters between my fingers for my troubles. I dunno if I am brave enough to deal with a whole grow of that stuff.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 15, 2009)

Cool bro...

I really don't think the base soil makes that much diff once you add that much cha cha to it...  But the FFOF must be pretty cheap out there compared to here... or anywhere else but NoCal...   $17.50/bag here...  When I was researching Supersoil I read so many threads and depending on which way the wind was blowing at the moment Subby suggested, ProMix bales, Roots Organics, Bio Biz Lite, and even what he HATES at the moment.... FFOF and LW used 2:1...   I don't think there's much diff in how you do it but i'm no expert...   Organic growing dank weed or anything else for that matter isn't a new concept...

Dunno if you've read this Subby story at High Times...

hXXp://hightimes.com/grow/subcool/5728

Rock ON!


----------



## nvthis (Nov 16, 2009)

never seen it for that high before, guess I ought not complain!


----------



## IRISH (Nov 16, 2009)

rocking around the x-mas tree!!! count 'ol Irish IN...  ...


----------



## nvthis (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey hey folks! Coming up on week 4 and everything is looking great! Something I am noticing about the buckets though... I won't know for sure until I dissect them after the grow but it seems they hold quite a bit of moisture in the bottom that never gets used. I am finding I barely ever have to water at all. In normal nursery pots I can see a plant wilt if the pot is running too dry. In these buckets I might see the largest fans droop for several days while the rest of the plant looks vibrant and just fine? I can water with 1 liter every once in a while and the fans will perk back up but everything just keeps plodding along. Interesting. I have no clue, at this point, if the roots have even gotten to the bottom of the buckets yet.

Ok so I went into my room last night and had a whiff of some of the buds... VERY different smelling than the last time I ran this plant. Should also be interesting if this smell sticks around. It's not coffee, it's not medicine, it's not bubblegum, it's str8 up dark chocolate ice cream. I smell this and it smells like I have just shoved my nose into a chocolate milkshake. I went back in tonight and comfirmed it. Nothing but chocolate. We'll see if it stays like that...

I'll put up a few  new bud picks here this weekend..


----------



## nvthis (Nov 19, 2009)

It's not quite the weekend, but here is a few pics.. As promised..


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Nov 19, 2009)

wow, NV, that is buuuutiful


----------



## gmo (Nov 19, 2009)

Looking good NV.  Just a few more weeks.  It'll be a dank Christmas for sure this year!


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 19, 2009)

I pay 24.00 a bag....for roots...I used to use foxfarm and got a batch with a soda lid in it..heck no. looking great nvthis I need to go where the dirt is cheaper it seems lol...


----------



## monkeybusiness (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow, ya gotta love that deep dark shade of green. Nice!


----------



## nvthis (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey hey, thanks guys. A few more weeks and I'll start pulling select buds out of the box for some photo sessions. Hopefully I can get some good ones. This stuff is soo dank and it's just a nondescript bubba Kush club cut thats history and make up are a complete unknown. It ain't pre and it ain't kastu. That's all I know of her. I have some pre '98 on deck that should blow her doors off... We will see. Anyway, if this plant holds true to form we should see a bit of purple starting this Tuesday. That's been my past experience with her so far. GMO, this will be a Christmas harvest! Hohoho! Oh what fun it is to trim at the best time of the year! I can see it now.. Trimming buds with Christmas Story on the tube, lights blinking everywhere, the smell of silvertips, fresh fudge and egg nog to snack on, a roaring fire in the ol' woodstove and... Classic rock pumping in the background:hubba:  Oh man oh man, can it get any better then that??:confused2: :aok: :ccc:


----------



## gmo (Nov 20, 2009)

Be careful when you are trimming those buds.  You don't wanna "poke your eye out".  That is the only movie that can really get me in the Christmas spirit.  I've watched it at least 15 times every year for as long as I can remember.


----------



## nvthis (Nov 20, 2009)

gmo said:
			
		

> Be careful when you are trimming those buds. You don't wanna "poke your eye out". That is the only movie that can really get me in the Christmas spirit. I've watched it at least 15 times every year for as long as I can remember.


 
:rofl: A true American classic! I know just what you mean GMO! It's my daughters favorite movie of all time (remember last christmas, when I had the stupid pink bunny suit re-made for her?:rofl and she will seriously binge on it. We watched it at least once every day this last summer. Sheesh! I am surprised the disk isn't completely worn through already.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 20, 2009)

I swear my friend erik growing up looked exactly like that kid even the glasses!!! it made me trip. even sounded like him..


----------



## nvthis (Nov 20, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> I swear my friend erik growing up looked exactly like that kid even the glasses!!! it made me trip. even sounded like him..


 
Now that is funny! When I was in Cleveland we got to hang out at the Tower City mall where part of the movie was filmed.


----------



## Qman (Nov 21, 2009)

What's up nv!

I should have known to come here and watch your grow

Looking good bro!  :hubba:


----------



## Qman (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey nv are those BK's in post 83? mine come no where close to those. Looking dank!


----------



## nvthis (Nov 21, 2009)

Qman said:
			
		

> Hey nv are those BK's in post 83? mine come no where close to those. Looking dank!


 
Qman! Wassup? Good to see a partner on board man! Yeah, it's all Good Karma BK. I can't wait for it to finish! Q, being the only guy on the internet to try stuff out of my room, you know how dank this stuff is gonna be!  How's the grow looking up there in Heaterville? The SS is rockin' it down. 

So, it's no secret around here that I'll be running the DC in a little over a month... Throw up a pic will ya? Show us what were all down for 

Right on bro, thanks for jumping in! What a great surprise for a Saturday morning! I am cutting up my new stuff this weekend and will have a batch for you too, shortly. C'mon down and take what you like! Yeah, and bring the RooR too:hubba:


----------



## nvthis (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey folks, wanna see something definitely worth seeing??? Ok, check this out!:hubba:  Another SS grow right here on MP...

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=581428#post581428


----------



## Qman (Nov 21, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Throw up a pic will ya? Show us what were all down for



You don't mind if I throw a pic up of #3 on your thread? I will go pull her out and take a special pic of her...


----------



## Qman (Nov 21, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Qman! Wassup? Good to see a partner on board man! Yeah, it's all Good Karma BK. I can't wait for it to finish! Q, being the only guy on the internet to try stuff out of my room, you know how dank this stuff is gonna be



Same cut I have? look so different. 

This BK is DANK, nv hooked me up fat awhile back, thanks again bro!


----------



## nvthis (Nov 21, 2009)

Same cut bro (I think I let mine go a while longer before the flip, so it's the same thing, only taller?)


----------



## Qman (Nov 21, 2009)

Here is our DC #3 at day 51

This one showed the most interest out of 7 females. nv started these, and passed them to me. This is the one that we are going to breed....


----------



## nvthis (Nov 21, 2009)

Wowser! Looking good man. Love the background too!


----------



## IRISH (Nov 23, 2009)

hey there Q man. dam nice work. that girl gave me a chill, and got me all excited at the same time. ...wow... that is rockin'...

hey now Nv.:ciao: ... don't you just love karma bro? ...did you find the time to work some more soil togeather over the weekend? cool. cool...

hooked up our woodstove, and doing the first test burn tonight. (getting burned myself also):bong2: ...


----------



## nvthis (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey Irish! How's it? Qman's tearing it up with the dc huh?:ccc:  Hehe! It's just all the little things that gets me mind churnin' like butter! Man, I gotta tell ya, soo much happening all at once and then, all of a sudden, it all just comes into focus


----------



## nvthis (Nov 23, 2009)

Moving..... Right along


----------



## the chef (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## gmo (Nov 23, 2009)

Very nice NV and Q.  That Deep Chunk looks very healthy Q.  NV, you making me wish I was using the SS.  Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## Qman (Nov 23, 2009)

Damn nv is that a BK? wow! told ya' this SS in where it's at bro

Thanks *IRISH*, *Chef* and *GMO* for the kind words!


----------



## nvthis (Nov 23, 2009)

Qman said:
			
		

> Damn nv is that a BK? wow! told ya' this SS in where it's at bro
> 
> Thanks *IRISH*, *Chef* and *GMO* for the kind words!


 
She's a good'n


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 23, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Moving..... Right along


 
indeed  lookin' good as always NV.


----------



## IRISH (Nov 24, 2009)

how many weeks we at Nv? my bk's are behind yours at 4 weeks in my simple/humble soil. lol. i got some stretch on a couple on the outskirts of the lights, reaching in. i move 'em around daily. i need to throw up some more pics somewhere. the bg looks sweet, but a runt Skush is stealing the show...  ...

where's tinfoilhat grower hiding? better yet, whats he hiding? ...lol...


----------



## nvthis (Nov 24, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> how many weeks we at Nv? my bk's are behind yours at 4 weeks in my simple/humble soil. lol. i got some stretch on a couple on the outskirts of the lights, reaching in. i move 'em around daily. i need to throw up some more pics somewhere. the bg looks sweet, but a runt Skush is stealing the show...  ...
> 
> where's tinfoilhat grower hiding? better yet, whats he hiding? ...lol...


 
5 weeks this Saturday bro. Not sure where TFH is tonight. Probably got hold of something real good:hubba: I usually only get to be on with him on the weekends (BIG time zone diff) and I been getting down with grow stuff the last couple of them. He'll be along real quick 

Hey man, throw up a pic o' them bubbas right here for us! Think we all wanna look Sounds like were pretty close time wise..


----------



## nvthis (Nov 24, 2009)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> indeed lookin' good as always NV.


 
Thanks for coming by TN!  Man, a grow just wouldn't be right without TurkeyNeck comin' in to say hello


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 24, 2009)

Dang NV you got it goin on!!!  Looks like I found this just in time, I don't want to miss the fireworks!  I think I'm sold on the ss, I liked it when I first saw it on this site, then High Times had it in the grow guide for 2009, and I liked it a little bit more, now after seeing it work between you and qman ...well I think I love it!  That stuff is definately doing the trick!  Are you noticing significant differences so far, I saw that you got your flowers 4 days earlier, so other than that how much more diff is it.

Oh yeah and your guacamole looks almost as good as your BK....lol

Can't wait to watch this finish....Nice work!


----------



## nvthis (Nov 24, 2009)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Dang NV you got it goin on!!! Looks like I found this just in time, I don't want to miss the fireworks! I think I'm sold on the ss, I liked it when I first saw it on this site, then High Times had it in the grow guide for 2009, and I liked it a little bit more, now after seeing it work between you and qman ...well I think I love it! That stuff is definately doing the trick! Are you noticing significant differences so far, I saw that you got your flowers 4 days earlier, so other than that how much more diff is it.
> 
> Oh yeah and your guacamole looks almost as good as your BK....lol
> 
> Can't wait to watch this finish....Nice work!


 
Well brother, let me say it like this: There might be something to it 




A little ol' indoor bubba kush fan leaf:hubba:


----------



## nvthis (Nov 24, 2009)

Ok, so here we go. First off, a collection of all the necessary ingredients. I changed it up a little this time. As I mentioned earlier I decided to give Bio Bizz and EJ Amazon Bloom a try. The Bio Bizz and the EJ are the same thing, basically, but the EJ has a little more 'stuff' in it. In fact next go around I will probably just use HF and EJ and skip the Bio. I also added oyster shell flour and glacial rock to the mix.

In the pics, these are my ingredients. And the mix in the bath tub. Once I mixed these I added perlite and 2 1/2 gallons of tap water (aged) and mixed again. And there you have it. Almost 100 gallons of SS ready to 'cook'.

This wasn't without it's tragedy, though. On the second batch I accidentally grabbed the bag of glacial rock, thinking it was the bat guano, and dumped it in. Ooooops!!!:doh: I dug out as much as I could, but I know there is about 10x the amount I intended to use. The glacial rock was just another trace source, so I think nothing will come of it at all. Still kind of sucks I burned through that whole supply. Good thing it's dirt cheap. Ok, so this is it. Done. Now all I need to do is aeriate once or twice  and wait for the next grow. It's that easy. Enjoy!


----------



## Qman (Nov 25, 2009)

Sweet. Are you using any worm castings on there


----------



## nvthis (Nov 25, 2009)

Wonder Worm. The best I could find. Like dumping coffee grounds in my soil. Hey Q, let me know if you get short on the next turn. I should have some extra.


----------



## IRISH (Nov 25, 2009)

i accidently grabbed the... , lol. usually happens to me when stoned. woops... 

don't want to sully your fine thread with my paltry grow pics, , so i put a link in sig for ya. ...my bk is 4 weeks, and is running behind yours a bit...

man, is the bat poo expensive over there? i get worm poo dirt cheap. $3.75 thereabouts, for 10lbs. wal$mart...

sup Q...


----------



## Qman (Nov 25, 2009)

Wonder worm is what I use. How much you get it for down there? I pay 23 for a 22 lb. bag

not much IRISH


----------



## nvthis (Nov 25, 2009)

Evening Irish! I have a pretty cool deal in a near by town. There are two grow shops that offer a great rawbar. You can get as much, or as little as you want. If one place doesn't have it, the other one will. There are several seabird and bat guanos offered and they are dirt cheap this way. There are also 2 major worm farms near me. I have yet to check them out (I know, totally lame on my part). I went with the Wonder Worm at about $1.25 per pound. That hurt, but they look like choice castings. I should go buddy up with one of the farms and see what I can get for cheap or free. I wonder if any of them burn???? Hmmm. I could use a trade like that!

Ok, gonna go check out your new pics!


----------



## nvthis (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey folks, so here's where we're at so far. Welcome to week 5 of the last time I ever run this cut again! This morning I will cut the mother at the main stock and she will be no more. The last time I ran this cut I ended up pulling the plant at three weeks due to mass balls showing up. Pretty sure that was my bad. Now, this grow on week 5 I have noticed a few errant balls popping up on the lower part of the plants. Too bad for the plant. If I wasn't already half way into this I would pull up now. Time to see if I can push her along for the next few weeks. This entire harvest might end up in the hash pile building in my deep freezer I guess that the price you pay for trying to get close. Man, I swear, if it ain't the real thing, then I don't want to deal with it anymore!

From here on out, all my bubba kush will be sourced from the pre '98 cut I got this year. Period. No more wannabe trash. And trust me when I say.. That's too bad. This was actually pretty good smoke!

I didn't have any problems with this cut until the run before this one. Now I can't seem to get away from it. I spent some time in the dark on this grow to insure there were no light leaks, so that's not the problem. This is depressing. My best hopes are I can salvage this grow with no more balls. Worst case? I pull early and hope for mid quality hashhairpull


----------



## Locked (Nov 28, 2009)

Bummer Bro...it's a sweet looking plant...here is some GREEN MOJO to try and get you through to the finish line without any more yam bags showing up...


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi nv.  Too bad on the hermi.  Surely is some mouth watering bud you have there.  

I had a wonderful affy mom for over 2 years that had similar circumstances.  Many flowerings with no balls, then her clones just started throwing balls after around  3 weeks of flower.  My flowerbox was light tight so that was not an issue.  Finally put her down cause there was no hope.......


----------



## nvthis (Nov 28, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Bummer Bro...it's a sweet looking plant...here is some GREEN MOJO to try and get you through to the finish line without any more yam bags showing up...


 
Thanks Hammy. Man, I want this grow to be over NOW! lol! I'm so disgusted I just really want to move on, ya know? I am really looking forward to looking forward. We'll see how this goes.... I might get lucky. I might have caught them all. Hopefully they are done growing balls, but is that ever the way?


----------



## the chef (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice bud, bad hermi. I'm starting to see thg viewpoints on hermies. Death to all hermies!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 28, 2009)

HI bud,

Sorry to hear about the errant pollen sacs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  BUT that is some KILLER looking bud and a few seeds won't diminish the quality much if any from the looks of things.  I can't blame you for going with another cut since you have that luxury out there in the land of the free but just try to keep your eyes open for nanners and if you don't see any they will probably only get a few seeds anyhow.  At least with a single strain grow you can be sure of the source.  I've been doing all multi strain runs and sometimes when there is a subtle hermie situation producing a few seeds it's harder to pinpoint the source.  It sure looks like the SS is working nice tho...   Chin up bud!  You're making solid progress with your SS run and just being able to confirm a pheno's genetic disposition to going hermie is good info to have even if it comes with the demise of a pheno in your garden and your current run being a bit of a disappointment you know it's for the best in the long run.  

Peace!


----------



## nvthis (Nov 28, 2009)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> I had a wonderful affy mom for over 2 years that had similar circumstances. Many flowerings with no balls, then her clones just started throwing balls after around 3 weeks of flower. My flowerbox was light tight so that was not an issue. Finally put her down cause there was no hope.......


 
Yeah, that just blows. I noticed last run just how sensitive this plant was. She balled up and none of my other strains were even affected. I played this run by the book, really careful like. Didn't seem to matter. Too bad about your affy. Mine seems to be pretty tough. I had her in the last run also and she never faltered


----------



## ArtVandolay (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm way behind in my reading.  Geez, nv!  I miss a few posts and you go picking up the condo buckets wrong, ya get bugs on your plants and one goes hermie.  How can someone get into so much trouble in such a short time 

Those sure are pretty plants, I can imagine the smell in the flower room .  I'm going to have to look into that ss stuff again :hubba:.  

I see Irish has bounced back from his setback :hubba:.  I'm off to check his thread, now .

Over!


----------



## gmo (Nov 28, 2009)

What a bummer, bro.  I'm sure you can pull her off though, even if you decide it is just for hash.  Good luck man, and mojo for you next grow!


----------



## nvthis (Nov 28, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> HI bud,
> Sorry to hear about the errant pollen sacs...
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, I know your right man. Still stings a little though. I am going to have to run my humidifier in my flower room real heavy like during the break and try to delete whatever pollen got loose in that room. Don't want it interferring with my next seed run. Hopefully I can get a jar full of smokable bubba k to hold me over a while.


----------



## nvthis (Nov 28, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> I'm way behind in my reading. Geez, nv! I miss a few posts and you go picking up the condo buckets wrong, ya get bugs on your plants and one goes hermie. How can someone get into so much trouble in such a short time
> Over!


 
Hey Art! Yeah man, it's just been one of those things. But, I'll take a few thrips over hermies anyday! How ya been man?


----------



## nvthis (Nov 28, 2009)

gmo said:
			
		

> What a bummer, bro. I'm sure you can pull her off though, even if you decide it is just for hash. Good luck man, and mojo for you next grow!


 
Thanks GMO. Ima do what I can to save the run. I'll be trying to pick balls everynight if I gotta But, I do have that pre '98 cut just begging to be run now...


----------



## gmo (Nov 28, 2009)

> But, I do have that pre '98 cut just begging to be run now...



That's the spirit.  What about doing a run from seeds?  I know ya gotta have something tasty that you wanna run.:hubba: :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## nvthis (Nov 28, 2009)

I do! This coming run will include deep chunk from seed and 2 LUI fems from seed. I got some more goodies waiting. Got some Afghani IBL and some ortega #2 and , of course, I am waiting on my second pac of MOD beans. I have some other good seed stock waiting in the back ground that will have to be run at some point.


----------



## nvthis (Dec 5, 2009)

So far so good... No more balls! Things are looking pretty ok. 4 more weeks to go. 4 more weeks to see what's going on in these buckets. I am not at all sure what I am going to find. Did the roots reach the bottom? Did they stop somewhere along the way? 4 more weeks.

I will get up some pics a little later. Late for a poker game...


----------



## the chef (Dec 5, 2009)

looking foward to the pics and i'll post that flan recipe soon.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Dec 5, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know your right man. Still stings a little though. I am going to have to run my humidifier in my flower room real heavy like during the break and try to delete whatever pollen got loose in that room. Don't want it interferring with my next seed run. Hopefully I can get a jar full of smokable bubba k to hold me over a while.


 
I agree.. you ganna clean the room after they finish? better safe than sorry Don't sweat it NV! Im sure the Bubba will be fire


----------



## nvthis (Dec 6, 2009)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> I agree.. you ganna clean the room after they finish? better safe than sorry Don't sweat it NV! Im sure the Bubba will be fire


 
Thanks TN. This cut of bubba is a good dank cut. It's a bummer to lose her. But hey, I would probably have gone with the 98 in the end anyway.

So, here she is! Well, parts of her anyway ... Week 6 of a full 10.


----------



## zipflip (Dec 6, 2009)

that first picture is just flippin sweet NV. :aok:
   i love her colors :hubba:


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow...

That's some sweet looking diggity DANK!  The only thing you'll be losing is the ability to run that pheno and the aggravation that comes from her hermie tendencies.  You're still going to get a full harvest of sticky icky out of that...   As long as you clean things up well between runs you'll be no worse for the situation.   And since you're out there in the land of the legal grow and there are countless proven top notch cuttings waiting for you at around $15 each...  Not to mention, a Pre 98 Bubba K mother?  NO worries, bro!  It's MUCH more of a PITA for guys like me out here in the land of the free but the home of the paranoid...:hubba: I have one of my faves right now...  a Cali Orange bud pheno I got from a friend and now the 3rd time I flowered her she went hermie a few days ago...  So that ones gonna be gone...  and the only way I'll get another is from out of state so...  Darwin and natural selection is always hard at work. I'm trying to let this final plant finish right so she can go out in stlye and I'm pinching the few nanners I see off for now and going to try to squeeze another 5 days or so out of here cuz she's SO close but it has about 75-80% cloudy trichs, only has a few amber and still 20% or so clear trichs...  and "it" looks SO nice...  but...  my gals swingin' with a cod sack and an adam's apple... Whadayagonnado?  Send her off to that big disco in the sky!  She/He's gotta GO... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I haven't had the heart to kill the Mommy/Daddy yet...  it IS the holidays, bro...  Luckily the other plants i have in that closet can be harvested any moment...  I"m just holding out for a bit more amber but they are about 20% now and even if they catch a bit of pollen they wont have time to do anything with it in the 3-5 days remaining...

Peace!


----------



## IRISH (Dec 9, 2009)

man. i step out for two minutes. two minutes, i say, and come back to find this fine mess. ... (sounds like my father, me 13 years old)... ...

what baffles me is you knew it was throwing last round? did you think it was a fluke?

you know as well as i do you ain't gonna sit there stewing on this for the next 4 weeks, knowing well enough you got a room full of fellas' waiting to gank your girls sitting in the next room...

what are you thinking bro? 

i would slap 'em down, and hash 'em up now... clean the room with lotsa misting, and a bleach mix bath...then get it on with that BA Deep Chunk, the LUI's, and get some 'o that Green Crack cranked up...

don't be fall'in in no deep crack bro.:hubba:  ...i know. it really bites man. now suck it up, and whack 'em...i'd get 'em quick if it was me. there would'nt be a second thought...

ok. it's 6:10 in the morning here, and i've already smoked two bowls of regs, so take what i say with a grain of salt...i'm really sorry this went down on ya like this bro. i know how psyched you are 'bout this thing...but you even said 'this is only a test'. right?...


run the good stuff...did you see this KULT at 6 weeks? wooooo-woo. shes a looker...go take a look. then go look at Q's Deep Chunk. :hubba: . that outta do it for ya...


----------



## nvthis (Dec 9, 2009)

Haha! Irish bro, wassup? Yeah man, kinda figured the last time was all me so she would be safe to run again. Guess that just wasn't gonna be the deal. Last time it was an explosion of balls. This time was just a couple and I think I got them all on time.... As far as pulling it now? I think I have gotten all the nanners that popped, and I will be at 56 days on the Friday 18th. 56 is late enough for her to be harvested... This is gonna be some killer stash (albiet possibly seeded) and it's close enough that what can I do?:confused2:  I'm already there.

I hear what you saying bro, but after having to cut her out of the group last time, I have been so looking forward to smoking this I just can't bring myself to do it again. I would rather be super high and deal with the stupid clean up then be sober dealing with the stupid clean up, ya know?

'Sides Irish, I don't wanna be the only dude on here with NO Bubba Kush this Christmas!!!:hubba:


----------



## IRISH (Dec 10, 2009)

ok then. with that outta the way bro, it's time to take it to day 56...had to see how bad you wanted it. lol...i hear ya. i hear ya...

so , how is the new ss mix coming along? how often you give it a mix? do you do a flush with this mix? how long?...

holler...lol... ...


----------



## nvthis (Dec 10, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> how is the new ss mix coming along? how often you give it a mix? do you do a flush with this mix? how long?...
> 
> holler...lol... ...


 
The ss is the 9th wonder of the world bro! Well, my little world anyhow  The new batch is already basically ready. The cook is done. It cures and it sits. And matures. And waits... Soon will be it's moment in the sun! 

Seriously now, there will be no flush. There is no need. This mix is 100% organic which means no chemicals to flush. That also means no nutrient mix has been added. I have fed tap water, a little cal/mag and a little molasses for this entire grow. I am not sure, but I think I over did the ss this run. I don't think I needed half of what I used. I'll know more when I see the roots... But if it is true, then I have enough ss mixed right now to last me for like a year or something


----------



## IRISH (Dec 10, 2009)

i know this Nv. just gotta throw down a little preview for some just jumping in and checking out the mix...a reminder of sorts for us stoners that may not have read every page up til this point, ya know?...

not me bro. lol...i ain't missed a turn of the page...gotta pm with a huge favor...lol...


----------



## nvthis (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok, so we're closing in on the finish line here. I was thinking of pulling early on the 18th, but I have yet to shoot these girls properly with the camera, so I will hopefully get that taken care of some time this weekend. I can see she is starting to show a little purp on the edges.

Golly folks, I cannot even describe the dank smell coming from my closet right now. It is _sooo_ different with the SS. Before she smelled like mediciney/coffee-ee/hashy dank. In SS she started off smelling like See's chocolate suckers (which I said was 'chocolate ice cream' before, but I think the suckers description matches more closely), then went into this chocolate/coffee/bubblegum and has now advanced into a sweet, slightly hashy but strong bubblegum with maybe just a hint of chocolate. The coffee seems to have taken a coffee break for a minute. I can't help but feel THIS is the way she is supposed to smell. This smell is her, unmasked and naked without nute mixes bathing her down. Not to say that it is not similar or familiar, just different. Very different.

Got a few pick for ya now. The first one I have named 'the club'


----------



## MarihuanatrÃ¤umt (Dec 14, 2009)

:holysheep: I like those pics.!!!!!:dancing:


----------



## zipflip (Dec 14, 2009)

them are some bright orange hairs man. :hubba:


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 14, 2009)

You always bring the best bud porn


----------



## nvthis (Dec 14, 2009)

A little taste... The first nug from the last harvest of this plant. Ima pic a new one this week


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Dec 14, 2009)

Now that is one frosty nugget! I'm envious


----------



## the chef (Dec 14, 2009)

Whoa! That is one frosty nug! Hows she smoke?


----------



## monkeybusiness (Dec 14, 2009)

Awesome, so frosty it looks like you sprayed it with hairspray.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 14, 2009)

WOW!!! trichs on top of trics on top of.....looks like christmas at your house!  Very nice!  Is that the bubba???


----------



## nvthis (Dec 14, 2009)

monkeybusiness said:
			
		

> Awesome, so frosty it looks like you sprayed it with hairspray.


 
:rofl: Gotta git them orange hairs teased up somehow!!

This is the nonsense bubba I am running now. It really is sad to have to part with her. She's a real good smoke that thumps you in the middle of your forehead real hard and can give you tunnel vision real bad, with hand and feet tingles and that 'warm honey oozing over your head' feeling. Buuuut... She throws nanners when you look at her funny Adios baby!

No worries... The '98 bubba should be quite a bit better


----------



## BBFan (Dec 14, 2009)

OOOH.  BBFan like!

Man that is one frosty nug there nv!  Gotta go clean my keyboard.


----------



## nvthis (Dec 15, 2009)

Looks like I may have met my first casualty of SS. It was one of the smaller plants. It just fried where it stood. I knew from the beginning that I had gone overboard on the SS and that was part of the learning curve I suppose. The bigger plants are showing no ill affect and the medium plants are showing a little burn. And what should I take away from this? Well, I have already concluded that I wouldn't be using as tall of pots next time. I think cutting the SS amount would be a natural follow up to that. That is what I am thinking. Of course that could change the second I see the inside of the buckets... On the bright side, looks like picking my first tester nug just got easier....


----------



## IRISH (Dec 18, 2009)

ok. think about this. why would the mix just now start to burn, as persay to when they were wee young'ins? (that curious minds thing).  ...

if you call that first pic the club, what do you call that b.a. second cola?(the iron fist?)...lol...lol...

so your chopping friday, coming? i took down a BK yesterday, hung over near woodstove for 30 hours, and is jar'ed now...this stuff will blow your wig back...not as crystally as yours, but very close...:hubba: ...

just for shatzzz & giggles, throw one up for bpotm. (Nv, i'm on fire)...lol...was that her?...lol...she was awsome bro...


----------



## nvthis (Dec 21, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> ok. think about this. why would the mix just now start to burn, as persay to when they were wee young'ins? (that curious minds thing).  ...
> 
> if you call that first pic the club, what do you call that b.a. second cola?(the iron fist?)...lol...lol...
> 
> ...


 
Hey hey friend Irish! Yeah, I dunno. It's possible it was just a watering issue. It might be that the smaller plants never got that huge root developement all the way to the bottom of the bucket. Their buckets always seemed to be soaked at the bottom and completely dry at the top. If I cut one ring down it may be enough to solve the problem.

Bud, I think you got me covered with the trichs. That plant of yours was just a trich factory. Man, I smoked some of my scissor hash and lemme tell, it don't take much:rofl: Just a wee bit will do.

Man, I ran into Q today and he hooked me up fierce! DC and Querkle and some of his afgooey. We rolled a bomber of the DC and Querk and had a few tokes at the graveyard. The Querk has a really nice smell, like skittles or something and the DC was some absolutely beautiful purple bud. I got a little tore back I had to try the Querk again when I got home. Needless to say I didn't get any pictures taken 

Anyway, I am going through about 300 pics I shot last night. Some really neat shots this time. I think I am gonna start another thread for them..


----------



## nvthis (Dec 22, 2009)

*BIG BAD BUBBA IN DA HOUSE!*

A little peek at some bubba. I let these go an extra week, and I am kinda glad I did.. These are by _far_ the biggest bubba colas I have done...


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow bud...

Very dank buddage going on there! Spectacular colas NVthis...  :hubba:  sounds like the Qman is doing well...  I haven't been over to THCfarmer in a while.  Rock on... I look forward to seeing those finish up.

Peace!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah man....them r lookin YUMMY!


----------



## IRISH (Dec 22, 2009)

oh man, where am i? oh. it's you man...lol...talk about scissor hash...woo-wooo-ooo-weeeeee...man, i'm tell'in ya, i have been blowed all day from the two rhinos i took down...that hash will straight up wig you out for a bit... ...

those look nice...how many came down?...

i'll bet that was it. a weaker rooted plant not reaching all the goodies...always one, or two in the bunch that don't wanna play nice...soo, can you adjust it on the grow? remove a bucket mid term kinda thing?

the BK over here is sparkly too...lol...my kodak program went down on me last night... ...was gonna throw some harvest pics, and a bpotm up, oh well...maybe i can still figure it...or piccasa...

merrry x-mas bro...


----------



## IRISH (Dec 22, 2009)

ahhh, picasa worked. can't believe i figured it out this stoned...lol...i threw one in bpotm, come on bro, put one up in there...i know your hold'in...lol...


----------



## nvthis (Dec 23, 2009)

I use that as well Irish.. Ok, so BPOTM.. Well, I'm working on it I did about 300 last weekend and may do another big run tomorrow night. I have a few pics I like so far. Camera settings are very confusing and I get lost in them sometimes. Luckily Q will explain it to me if I need him to. 

I took down half already. The others are in good shape and banana free so I will push them as far as they will let me. Ima have some damn good smoke around here this winter


----------



## nvthis (Dec 23, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> Wow bud...
> 
> Very dank buddage going on there! Spectacular colas NVthis... :hubba: sounds like the Qman is doing well... I haven't been over to THCfarmer in a while. Rock on... I look forward to seeing those finish up.
> 
> Peace!


 
DOS wassup!  Ok, so I have learned a bunch this grow. SS is some trick stuff. Can't wait to roll it again. I will do the bucket system one rung smaller next round and see how that works.

I'll get some special pics of the big colas once they are down


----------



## the chef (Dec 23, 2009)

Man i gotta get me some bubba. How come everytime i see something like this i end up ordering it? The bubba is beautiful!


----------



## Qman (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah bro I think if you take one more ring out of your bucket system you will be good. I never asked nor have I seen. What is the total volume of your buckets?

And like I said, I only run like 3"(ish) of str8 SS on the bottom, 2"(ish) buffer (1:1) and the rest str8 base. I top dressed at week 6

Your BK's look sweet, I wish/hope I can get mine looking like that!


----------



## nvthis (Dec 23, 2009)

Qman said:
			
		

> Yeah bro I think if you take one more ring out of your bucket system you will be good. I never asked nor have I seen. What is the total volume of your buckets?
> 
> And like I said, I only run like 3"(ish) of str8 SS on the bottom, 2"(ish) buffer (1:1) and the rest str8 base. I top dressed at week 6
> 
> Your BK's look sweet, I wish/hope I can get mine looking like that!


 
Hey Q, the buckets, as they stand now, come in at (I think, I will have to go back and check for sure..)just less than 9 gal, with a foot of total width. I think with one less ring I will come in at just over 7 gal. I also ran 12 inches of SS in the bottom.... 

I'll be sending up some of the cream of the crop your way bro


----------



## IRISH (Dec 26, 2009)

ha! i like cream on my crop too... ...you see that rhino in bpotm? woo-ooo-wee...she was covered in trichs...

so, if your gonna lose 2 gallons of soil, well how thic will you go with 7 gallons? (6-7 inches?)...

still trying to get pics off my camera, loaded onto picasa, and am not sure how...

got any harvest pics for us?... ...


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 26, 2009)

Dang dude, delish.  I could smell her from here.


----------



## tcbud (Jan 2, 2010)

pic in post #161, looks like you got trichs on trichs is right!!!

Excellent picture NV!

I posted agian in your photo thread, hope I made some sense.


----------



## nvthis (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey all!   :ciao: 

Noob grower here with a question.. My friend and me were checking out this bud I just grew and he started talking about bag appeal. I don't think he knew what he was saying, so I thought I would ask y'all. Is this bubba "bag appeal"??


----------



## nvthis (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok guys, it's just me! Haha. Whew! Kinda had ya goin' there for a minute, huh? 

Hey, when y'all get to Cali, tell 'em NV sent ya.  When they ask who dat is, just shrug and tell 'em I'm just a dude..... Just a dude that grows _expletive_-ed up dankity _expletive_!!:rofl: Don't worry. It'll be alright.

A little super soil bubba ready to be jarred up. The scissor hash was.... 'Chilling'... Maybe a tad on the strong side... Hehe... P.S. I chopped the mother. This plant is no more...


----------



## IRISH (Jan 4, 2010)

and where will i find you?, in a van down by the river?...:rofl: 

nice harvest. to bad had to lose her. reminds me of a doors song..."don't you love her as shes walking out the door?"...lol...

know what ya mean on the scissor hash. i toked 7 strains of it last week, and have just landed safely back on solid ground... ...got something like 10 pairs of scissors, i have'nt even scraped yet. , here we go...lol...

i don't think there is much that has nicer looking bag appeal, than that bk you been working over there bro. ...

ok. soo, tell me, is it all down now? have you cleaned up from this one, or gonna let it settle for a minute? are you jumping right back in with both feet running???...

i had the next on board, before the multi came down, so there will be no in 'tween time for idleness...who's on deck over there brother? curious minds wanna know, ya know? :rofl: 

also, just so us newbs understand this correctly , what do you do with the old soil you ran? we put ours either in a garden spot, or in the worm bed outside, that will be tilled in in the spring. right now though, there is a blanket of snow a couple 3-4 feet deep out back, so we can't have the new neighbors seeing all that soil on the snow, so i have bagged it all til spring... ...

holler. holler bro...


----------



## nvthis (Jan 4, 2010)

My fine irish brother, I have a friend that has volunteered to take the soil. If I didn't have neighbors I would be doing the same as you. Or better still, I would be recomposting and recycling it back into later grows! 

I am getting ready to flip again shortly. I have Deep Chunk ready to be put to seed for this run. I also have Pre '98 Bubba ready to rock. Ready to join them will be Banana Kush, Ken's Granddaddy, Green Crack, Purple Urkle, 2 beautiful LUI (I just love the stature of this plant...) and one unknown... Qman will be running alot of this as well, so we will get a couple different takes on it.

In about a month I will be cutting new clones for the next run after, and popping those old Ortega #2 beans.....

It is all down! lol, finally. I got two to make it to 70 days! Tons of amber!!


----------



## IRISH (Jan 4, 2010)

woo-hooo. deep crack on board.:rofl: ...

KGDP. oooooohh. aaaaahhh. 

ooohhh LUI...ooooooh. aaaaahhhh...LOL>>>LOL...

you gonna run these in a separate journal, this one is getting kinda long.lol...

you know i gotta get a front row on this next run, so give me a heads up brother.  ...

y'all are deffinately not gonna want to miss this one. it will be that one journal in 2010 your gonna wanna see. lots of great artistic pics of fat , nasty, greasy, trich laden buds of frostiness...  ...

lets get the party started...whenever your ready brother, fire at will...:hubba:


----------



## nvthis (Jan 4, 2010)

Haha, this next grow is gonna be str8 work brother. I will definitely be pushing the limits of my space. Everything will be lollied for cola. It's the only way I am gonna be able to make it all fit!! Should be fun, even though I am a little worried about that unknown plant being a Train Wreck cross and out stretching eveything else I have. If that turns out to be the case, I'll cut her and save her for another time. I'll link a new grow to this thread as soon as it's going


----------



## Qman (Jan 4, 2010)

WOW! 

Shesh bro you did not tell me they looked like that! GREAT job bro :hubba: most impressive!

I'm glad this grow worked out for you and served as a great learning experience (for both of us) This next grow is going to be the best to date bro! for sure - I'll send you some pics of my babies, WOW!

Great pics too bro! you are getting it!


----------



## Qman (Jan 4, 2010)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Is this bubba "bag appeal"??



*For sure!* :hubba: I'm guessing the smell is there too?


----------



## nvthis (Jan 4, 2010)

Qman said:
			
		

> *For sure!* :hubba: I'm guessing the smell is there too?


 
Give it a week or so bro, I'll send some up your way


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 4, 2010)

Damn!!!!

Thats all I can say.


----------



## IRISH (Jan 4, 2010)

my buds look just like that, but i just dont know how to present them in the manner you have...maybe just my crappy camera...

isn't true tw stretchy anyway? 

hey, how old are the LUI's? nice compact , uniform bushes, eh? ...so thick, you can't see through em? thats how mine grew...should have seen her outside. holy-moly. a magnificient bush she was. i was taken back by her many times outdoors. i sure would love to do her outdoors in a warm climate...what i could do for her...it's gonna kill me not to be able to grow outdoors this summer. i've been out there in the bush so long man, i don't know how to act inside...i feel caged man...i really do. you see me cramming 25 plants under a 400 in a 2.5 x 7? i had 'em rubbin bellies. lol. i made it work though. don't know how long it will hold my interest. been racking my brain on a spot OD for this summer, but would most likely be jacked. around here is no longer safe...

can we see that 'lil healthy girl yet? why you hiding her? i been dying to see her...can i throw up one or two of the LUI?... ...that might make me feel alot better... ...

later bro...


----------



## nvthis (Jan 4, 2010)

Hehe! Yeah, I will throw down a pic for ya.. Too bad I didn't get any dudes to go with her. If these work out then I might just have to track a few down and set up a date..:hubba: 

Yeah man, they are healthy for sure. I have trained them for 3 tops each. 2 main tops and one seeded top. I may or may not cut the seed top as there isn't much this round (but untested DC males) to chuck on them. They are gonna be big though, and with their solid yielding reputation, ought to be real beauties


----------



## nvthis (Jan 5, 2010)

Two LUI's, very aggressively lollipopped and held in check in 1 gal pots for the past two months or so. They are approaching the 24" mark. _Perfect!_

When they hit the 7 gal with SS, they're gonna go ape sheep


----------



## nvthis (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok so this bad boy is officially wrapped up. My bud room is cleaned out and my new boomer installed. Even got a new filter to go with it. Think I might also invest in that wall mount fan. Man those little buggers are spendy. WTH? $45 for a wee little fan that can't even stand on it's own? lol Whatever 

My next run is transplanted and ready to taste my new 1000w light. It's Sunday night and I'm thinking under the light this Friday night and and official flip on Saturday. 'Bout damn time.. I'll post a link to the next GJ here next week. Adios folks! And thanks for the generous support!

-NV


----------



## nvthis (Jan 11, 2010)

zipflip said:
			
		

> wat ya mean by "super soil"?


 
I use a slight bastardization of Subcools super soil mix. You would like it bro. It's all organic, 100%. Everything you need is pre mixed into the medium and will get you through an entire flower stage with just plain water. No nute mixing at all.


----------



## IRISH (Jan 11, 2010)

hope you don't mind the link brother Nv...

here is Subcools Super Soil Mix Thread for all interested, right here on MP.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26412

i'm unable to go this route for there are no shops around here yet that sell the goodies i would need...hoping this will all change soon...

grow 'em big, and stanky all...


----------



## nvthis (Jan 11, 2010)

Yup:cool2: That's it right there! 

4 days to go...


----------



## IRISH (Jan 12, 2010)

well, you never did answer me on the porn, so while we wait, how bout an LUI blast from the past?:hubba: ...


----------



## nvthis (Jan 12, 2010)

IRISH said:
			
		

> well, you never did answer me on the porn, so while we wait, how bout an LUI blast from the past?:hubba: ...


 
Oh man, sorry Irish. Tell me what I missed and I'll fix it... I posted some LUI earlier (a few posts back) but they haven't hit flower yet.. Here's a few more of them ready to go. I'll get another 4-6 inches growth before flip.. Straight cola only baby!! The little branch on the side of each was intended to be a seed branch had a male showed up... When all is said and done, I should have 4 nice big fatties to trim  They should be close to 30 inches tall when they go under. Not to sure how they stretch, but I am thinking they will get some height.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 12, 2010)

Agree. In the new house this summer I am gonna try and do 3 monsters in the super soil mix. Very interested. Nice pics NV.

Kinda sucks all the nutrient,lighting,H20,ventilation that goes into indoor, when you can have some beasts outside.


----------



## nvthis (Jan 20, 2010)

zipflip said:
			
		

> you got be kiddin me, right? dude. hook it up.
> just google "subcool supersoil mix" ?


 
Yeah man, that's a great place to start. Sorry I didn't get to this sooner Zip. My hard drive crashed and I have been out for a few.

Earlier in this thread I posted the latest SS recipe out.

A few things you should know... You will need a little room. Folks use trash cans to store this stuff. I use rubbermaid totes so a little storage space is needed. Also a place to mix. I mix 1/4 recipes in my master bath tub:hubba: Also this stuff can smell like hell early on, but it is amazing what it turns into. A couple short weeks into it and the sweetest soil smell will kick in. Let's see..... Yup, that's about it...

There are a few dudes that use this (some have been using it a while) here on mp. If you got any questions at all, throw 'em up and somebody should have an answer for ya


----------



## nvthis (Jan 20, 2010)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Agree. In the new house this summer I am gonna try and do 3 monsters in the super soil mix. Very interested. Nice pics NV.
> 
> Kinda sucks all the nutrient,lighting,H20,ventilation that goes into indoor, when you can have some beasts outside.


 The more, the merrier bro! Kick up a gj when you do:hubba:


----------



## nvthis (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey folks... Here it is! Round two....

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=615690#post615690


----------

